# [non ha senso] suspend to ram e led pulsante di accensione

## darkmanPPT

probabilmente è normale, ma quando faccio suspend su ram, il led del pulsante di accensione del mio portatile (compaq 615) inizia a lampeggiare.

Il consumo, quando è in sospensione, è molto basso.

presumo che se, in qualche modo, potessi non far lampeggiare il led del pulsante, il mio pc consumerebbe quasi niente.

qualcuno saprebbe dirmi dove potrei guardare per questa cosa?

potrebbe c'entrare questo?

```
ls /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/

info  state

```

----------

## riverdragon

Secondo me è una modifica da fare nel kernel.

----------

## darkmanPPT

mah... non riesco a trovare dentro al kernel che cosa potrebbe c'entrare....

idee??

----------

## Kernel78

ho sempre pensato che fosse una cosa a livello di ACPI del bios della macchina per segnalare lo stato in cui si trova ...

far lampeggiare un led comunque è decisamente poco dispendioso a livello di consumi ...

----------

## oRDeX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ho sempre pensato che fosse una cosa a livello di ACPI del bios della macchina per segnalare lo stato in cui si trova ...
> 
> far lampeggiare un led comunque è decisamente poco dispendioso a livello di consumi ...

 

assolutissimamentissimamente (perdonatemi) poco dispendioso...è un led..consuma poco per definizione  :Smile:  quindi non preoccupartene..

Comunque, come dice Kernel78, probabilmente è qualcosa che va al di là del controllo del S.O., ma è gestito dalla macchina stessa quando entra in un particolare stato...il S.O. si limita solo a dirle in che stato entrare..il resto lo fa il laptop.

Immagina se volessi che il led non si accendesse dopo che ho premuto il tasto di accensione...è fondamentalmente la stessa cosa

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, in effetti, a pensarci mi rendo conto che sia 'na stronzata di richiesta.

scusate   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> si, in effetti, a pensarci mi rendo conto che sia 'na stronzata di richiesta.
> 
> scusate  

 

figurati, io sul fisso ho fisicamente scollegato il led del power e del disco perchè ho il pc acceso 24/24 e attiravano mia figlia che si avvicinava e me lo resettava o lo spegneva  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## oRDeX

io ci ho messo lo scotch-carta davanti perchè di sera mi illuminava la stanza di blu   :Laughing: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, a me il led da fastidio di notte, perchè, anche se poco, si vede!   :Laughing: 

T'assicuto che mentre dormo mi vedo questa cosa qui "flashare".

mah, vabbè... vorrà dire che non lo lascerò vicino al letto  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> io ci ho messo lo scotch-carta davanti perchè di sera mi illuminava la stanza di blu  

 

l'idea dello scotch mi seccava quindi ho preferito staccarli e ho colto l'occasione anche per staccare il pulsante del reset e del power  :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   io ci ho messo lo scotch-carta davanti perchè di sera mi illuminava la stanza di blu   
> 
> l'idea dello scotch mi seccava quindi ho preferito staccarli e ho colto l'occasione anche per staccare il pulsante del reset e del power 

 un giretto in un negozio di autoricambi lo farei, l'accensione dei vecchi motorini o la chiave per il controllo dei cancelli automatici di vecchia generazione dovrebbe fare al caso tuo.

Non devi smontare il pc per resettarlo/accenderlo/spegnelo e non rischi che la nanerottola faccia danni.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *oRDeX wrote:*   io ci ho messo lo scotch-carta davanti perchè di sera mi illuminava la stanza di blu   
> 
> l'idea dello scotch mi seccava quindi ho preferito staccarli e ho colto l'occasione anche per staccare il pulsante del reset e del power  un giretto in un negozio di autoricambi lo farei, l'accensione dei vecchi motorini o la chiave per il controllo dei cancelli automatici di vecchia generazione dovrebbe fare al caso tuo.
> 
> Non devi smontare il pc per resettarlo/accenderlo/spegnelo e non rischi che la nanerottola faccia danni.

 

avevo anche pensato a soluzioni simili ma alla fine il pulsante di reset non ho mai dovuto usarlo, si tratta di una macchina che non spegno tranne per manutenzione e per accenderla ho impostato il bios in modo che al rilevamento della corrente si riaccenda quindi dopo lo shutdown spengo l'ups, faccio manutenzione e poi riaccendo l'ups e riparte tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ...e per accenderla ho impostato il bios in modo che al rilevamento della corrente si riaccenda quindi dopo lo shutdown spengo l'ups, faccio manutenzione e poi riaccendo l'ups e riparte tutto 

 

Figa sta cosa..mai vista sui bios che ho adocchiato

----------

## Kernel78

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   ...e per accenderla ho impostato il bios in modo che al rilevamento della corrente si riaccenda quindi dopo lo shutdown spengo l'ups, faccio manutenzione e poi riaccendo l'ups e riparte tutto  
> 
> Figa sta cosa..mai vista sui bios che ho adocchiato

 

pensa che è anche vecchiotto, dopo l'estate compie 4 anni ...

----------

